# Grody Greyhound Hookups



## Kuchi Kopi

So, this is a thread for greyhound hook up stories. If theres a better place for it moderation is appreciated. Anywho so here is one of my numerous hookups riding the Greyhound. I usually leave from my home city of Syracuse, NY and bring alcohol and goodies for trade or sharing. Theres usually fellas in beige pants who are outta prison so theyre fun to get drunk. So, there i ws getting a friendly ex-con drunk on cheap vodka when a tat'd up girl got on and joined our back of the bus party. She was happy to indulge since she was going through a break up with her girlfriend. As we all got hammered and such she couldn't get her mind off her phone and told us about the break up and how heartbroken she was. As the conversation progressed she mentioned how she wasn't normally attracted to guys but i found me attractive enough to take into the bus bathroom. It was a group agreement that she could use a fling to alleviate the break up heart ache. So, there i was on a blisteringly hot July afternoon sweating bullets over this girl bent over the toilet in the bus bathroom. Some people wait a life time for a moment like this. I'll wait while you youtube that song. Anywho so I'm pouring sweat and can't hear much but that blue liquid slosh around like the perfect storm. After 5 minutes I was considering just passing out since she was smashing me against the wall with her ass and she couldn't hear me whining above the blue tsunami crashing underneath and the diesel engine providing a suffocating 150 degree ambiance. At some point the fever dream was over and we exited the bathroom. There wasn't any cheering or anything but I did get a complimentary handy j and caught the ex-con taking a peek. 
Some say love, it is a flower and you, it's only seed.


----------



## landpirate

Moved to sex and relationships ::fuckinginbed::


----------



## Kim Chee

Yeah, but have you licked any bloody vagina on a Greyhound?


----------



## Tude

Hot DaaAAAaam! That was more than I ever received from GH. But then, that is one hell of a tiny potty hole back there so hehe that must have been a strategic encounter!


----------



## Deleted member 125

damn...a good greyhound ride for me (if there could ever be one) is where i DONT get approached for sex. and damn dude seriously those bathrooms are tiny you must be some kinda contortionist i can barely take a dump in them and yer bending over folks. kudos.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

Take the bus from bmore or phila to florida and there are more than enough willing females on their way to florida for rehab who are often more than willing to fool around once the liquor starts spinning. Nothing more than some hands on activities and kissing though. Not too eventful. Not saying I don't enjoy a handjob at 65mph. Kind of makes me feel juvenile. Speaking of juvenile, a 16 year old girl tried convincing me she was 18 near Columbia SC on the bus. One of those events that should have sometimes made me reasses drinking with complete strangers, which I still foolishly do sometimes...booze...love it...hate it.


----------



## tacopirate

^^Something about greyhound and booze makes girls want to bang. Not really a hookup, but I banged my wife all the way from Chicago to Portland in the greyhound bathroom. I had my dog with me as well, but he's a registered service dog and would just sleep on our seats while we got down. And drunk haha...


----------



## Voodoo

I was on a greyhound from Tampa on 4/20/15 after a crazy meth binge i made out with this one and che changed bus in orlando then i ended up getting this other chick to bang in the seat while driving up to baltimore on I95 going 65 looking at the driver look at me trying not to crash was priceless...some other guy left with her in baltimore.... crazy


----------



## deleted17310

I was making out with this chick sitting next to me all the way between Los Angeles and Phoenix me her and another kid missed a connecting bus to Dallas they were both hella anxious and freaking out about it and almost got us talked into $20 ticket reissuing fees but I saved the day we had an 8-hour layover I didn't think it was a big deal we all started to walk to Walmart to get some wine they were still hella trippin about their bags on the bus and sort of became chummy this kid was tryin real hard to gey with her. and because I didn't like their energy I didn't have a problem with it, kid aint had pussy since pussy had him anyway and back at the bus station I met this gay chick to hang out with and we had a good ride to dallas and became friends meanwhile back at the ranch when we got to Dallas the girl's bag was stolen from the bus we had missed, the dudes bag was shipped to Oklahoma, and mine was chillin in the luggage department. Their both in tears and apparently found out the didn't much like each other me and my new friend were getting drunk, and having a good time in the smokers cage with like 20 ppl while they sat across the street and tried to light us on fire with looks of jealousy and hatred. The girl later tried to talk all sweet and act like nothing happened and that she wasn't the ho of the 1207 to brownsville I kicked her a 5 so she could eat and kicked her to the curb


----------

